# Top Posters



## the Jester (Sep 2, 2003)

Is there still a way to see the top posters?  It used to be under "Members" but seems gone since the arrival of the new boards.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 2, 2003)

yep. I'm close to the top. #4...and getting closer. 

Just click members. and then click on posts.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 2, 2003)

What he said.

BTW: Right now, you're _just_ not on the first page (i.e., top 30): 

Posters 1-10
Crothian  15,743 World's Worst Lurker  
kreynolds  9,257 Not Sean  
hong  7,827 Member  
Nightfall  6,382 Registered User  
Piratecat  5,879 Administrator  
Wicht  5,873 Registered User  
Hypersmurf  5,782 Registered User  
Mark  5,773 creativemountaingames.com  
Darkness  5,642 Hand and Eye of Piratecat Moderator  
alsih2o  5,479 Ant attack!  

Posters 11-20
Morrus  4,595 Administrator  
Horacio  4,554 Story Hour Addict  
Henry  4,355 August Moderator  
Kalanyr  4,141 Registered User  
creamsteak  4,059 The Wired "In Character" Moderator  
KitanaVorr  4,025 Member  
Joshua Dyal  3,947 Registered User  
Eternalknight  3,856 Registered User  
Psion  3,642 I gotta be cruel  
Maldur  3,627 .303 bookworm  

Posters 21-30 
Krug  3,566 Newshound  
CRGreathouse  3,564 Community Supporter  
Zhure  3,533 Registered User  
Krishnath  3,509 Registered User  
reapersaurus  3,468 Registered User  
BOZ  3,353 Hosted Forum Leader  
Sollir Furryfoot  3,349 Registered User  
EricNoah  3,323 Admin Unearthed (Admin)  
Tallarn  3,230 April Fool  
Argent  3,205 Living proof that Reality is stranger than Fiction   

Poster 31 
the Jester  3,195 Registered User


----------



## Crothian (Sep 2, 2003)

I do need to post more.....


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 2, 2003)

Horacio has only just dropped out of the top ten, and he's been off the boards for six months! 

Glad to see I'm hanging in there at number 29, though. If it wasn't for the Purge, I'd be in the Top Ten, which is a scary thought.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 2, 2003)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Darkness (Sep 2, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Horacio has only just dropped out of the top ten, and he's been off the boards for six months!



He must have dropped out of the top 10 a few months ago, though; the lowest poster in the top ten (Clay) has ca. 1,000 posts more than him, which Clay didn't gather overnight...


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 2, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Joshua Dyal  3,947 Registered User



Registered User no longer!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 2, 2003)

Also, a few relatively slow days at work; it's like blood doping for postcount.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 3, 2003)

Slow work days are great for the postcount


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 3, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Also, a few relatively slow days at work; it's like blood doping for postcount.




So true!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 3, 2003)

My goal was to top 4000 today, but the rest of the boards were too slow -- not enough for me to reply to!


----------



## the Jester (Sep 3, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> My goal was to top 4000 today, but the rest of the boards were too slow -- not enough for me to reply to!





Good lord, man- don't you know that postcount means nothing?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 3, 2003)

> If it wasn't for the Purge, I'd be in the Top Ten, which is a scary thought.





*Twitch,Twitch*


----------



## Darkness (Sep 3, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Registered User no longer!



Hey, you've evolved. Very cool! 

I have no idea what a 'Knievel' is, but anyway.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 3, 2003)

You don't know...  Don't tell me the genius of Evil Knievel never made it to Austria!  Check out www.evilknievel.com if I'm remembering the URL correctly.


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 3, 2003)

I prefer quality over quantity.

Either that, or you guys never post anything worthy of my attention.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 3, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Good lord, man- don't you know that postcount means nothing?



Oh, I know.  But the fact that postcount is being called out makes it interesting.  I still only post if I have something to say, though -- I'm not a spammer.

Interestingly enough, Crothian says the same thing, and look at his count.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 3, 2003)

wow - i made it in the top 25.
See what losing your job does for you?  

(And I finally surpassed Eric in my bid for utter corruption - MWAAHAHAHAHA!)


----------



## Magic Slim (Sep 3, 2003)

Is it possible to see the "fastest" posters, ie the posters who have the most posts/day? I know I can go in each member profile, but there isn't a way of having a list like the one for # of posts?

Slim


----------



## Nifft (Sep 3, 2003)

Darn it, I'm stuck on page 5!

Must... post... faster... with... fewer... ellipses... -- N


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 3, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> He must have dropped out of the top 10 a few months ago, though; the lowest poster in the top ten (Clay) has ca. 1,000 posts more than him, which Clay didn't gather overnight...




You don't know Clay, I see


----------



## Crothian (Sep 3, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Oh, I know.  But the fact that postcount is being called out makes it interesting.  I still only post if I have something to say, though -- I'm not a spammer.
> 
> Interestingly enough, Crothian says the same thing, and look at his count.




Well, the postcount shot through the roof last year when I was answering questions in rules forum and messing around with all sorts of ideas in house rules and plots and places.  I just had the time at work and became involved with the forums.  Never did I care about postcount, just about helping out people and getting responses to my own ideas.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 3, 2003)

Exactly my point.  I have a relatively high count, because I have things to say, and most of the time, time to say them.  High post count is just the inevitable result of that combo.


----------



## Mark (Sep 4, 2003)

I really have nothing to add to this thread...


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 4, 2003)

Translation: We're blabbermouths.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 4, 2003)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Translation: We're blabbermouths.



7 more and you hit 1000!


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 4, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> 7 more and you hit 1000!




6 more now.

(If this aint an outrageous example of post inflation...)


----------

